# Page blanche dans Safari ipad



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (17 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour, 
Depuis IOS 13, après l’affichage correct de plusieurs sites, safari affiche lors d’une nouvelle requête une page blanche.
Ce problème est connu sur le forum Apple






						Page blanche safari iOS 13 - Communauté Apple
					






					communities.apple.com
				




Apple s’est fendue d’une fiche sur le sujet qui donne en solution le nettoyage des caches ou un pb réseau (ce qui n’est pas le cas chez moi)






						Si Safari ne parvient pas à afficher de sites web ou se ferme sur votre iPhone, iPad ou iPod touch
					

Si vous ne parvenez pas à afficher un site ou une page web, ou si Safari se ferme de manière inopinée, procédez comme indiqué dans cet article.



					support.apple.com
				




Vider les caches toutes les 10 consultations sur le Web est déjà pénible. Avoir à le faire 2 fois plus souvent depuis 13.3 devient sérieusement désagréable.
Avez vous ce désagrément et, dans cette éventualité une augmentation de ce souci depuis 13.3.
Et une solution pérenne


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (19 Décembre 2019)

UP !!!
Suis je le seul avoir encore ce problème avec 13.3 qui oblige le nettoyage des caches plusieurs fois par jour?
Dans ce cas ce sera une restauration [emoji28]...que je préférerais éviter.


----------



## Meloew1 (21 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour, non tu n’est pas seul! En faisant une recherche sur le sujet, je tombe sur ton post. Mais je n’ai toujours pas solution si ce n’est effacer les données / cache et historique toutes les 4/5 pages. Hyper énervant. Et bien vu le clin d’œil Guyanais.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (21 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir, 
Merci pour ta réponse,
Apple s’est fendue d’une fiche ce qui semblerait dire que le problème affecte un pourcentage significatif d’appareils et que la pomme devrait chercher une solution 
D’un autre côté, calme plat sur le forum. 
Je sais qu’une solution est connue (bien que non satisfaisante) mais si la contrainte était assez répandue il y aurait eu un partage d’informations et là...rien 
Comme si nous étions 2 a avoir ce comportement sous Safari. 
Maintenant je vide les caches systématiquement, il est désagréable de perdre ses onglets ouverts en pleine recherche quand la page suivante refuse de s’ouvrir.


----------



## lineakd (23 Décembre 2019)

@oyapoque , est-ce que quand tu appuies sur l’icône + en haut à droite de l’app safari et que tu sélectionnes l’onglet de la page du site désiré, celui-ci apparaît?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (23 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour lineakd,
Non, une fois le cache vidé, je peux lire plusieurs pages sur le même onglet ou sur plusieurs.
Une fois atteint un seuil variable (de 5 a 8 sites) depuis 13.3 je n’ai que des pages blanches sur les onglets ouverts ou sur un nouveau.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (23 Décembre 2019)

CORRECTION : Je viens de tenter après une page blanche d’ouvrir plusieurs onglets supplémentaires. Le second donne une page blanche mais le troisième ouvre correctement la page malgré le blocage sur les précédents.


----------



## bobik.oO (24 Février 2020)

Bonjour,
J’ai le même problème. Sur mon IPhone, J’ai trouvé la solution en me mettant en mode « privée » et plus de pages blanches ( mais plus d’historique non plus ... )


----------

